# Exemestane



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I just started exemestane today at 25mg.  I never use AI's but am going to see if daily exemestane helps reduce bloat from MK-677. I also want to see how it effects my state of mind. I'm hoping exemestane doesn't Lower my sex drive or dry my joints out. Estrogen reduction is around 30% while testosterone increases around 60% so I'm actually hoping for a sex drive increase with a drier/precontest appearance. 

*Pharmacokinetics and dose finding of a potent aromatase inhibitor, aromasin (exemestane), in young males.*
Randomized controlled trial
Mauras N, et al. J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2003.
Show full citation
Abstract
Suppression of estrogen, via estrogen receptor or aromatase blockade, is being investigated in the treatment of different conditions. Exemestane (Aromasin) is a potent and selective irreversible aromatase inhibitor. To characterize its suppression of estrogen and its pharmacokinetic (PK) properties in males, healthy eugonadal subjects (14-26 yr of age) were recruited. In a cross-over study, 12 were randomly assigned to 25 and 50 mg exemestane daily, orally, for 10 d with a 14-d washout period. Blood was withdrawn before and 24 h after the last dose of each treatment period. A PK study was performed (n = 10) using a 25-mg dose. *Exemestane suppressed plasma estradiol comparably with either dose [25 mg, 38% (P <or= 0.002); 50 mg, 32% (P <or= 0.008)], with a reciprocal increase in testosterone concentrations (60% and 56%; P <or= 0.003 for both). *Plasma lipids and IGF-I concentrations were unaffected by treatment. The PK properties of the 25-mg dose showed the highest exemestane concentrations 1 h after administration, indicating rapid absorption. The terminal half-life was 8.9 h. Maximal estradiol suppression of 62 +/- 14% was observed at 12 h. The drug was well tolerated. In conclusion, exemestane is a potent aromatase inhibitor in men and an alternative to the choice of available inhibitors. Long-term efficacy and safety will need further study.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 18, 2015)

I used 12.5mg ed on the last 2 cycles, and had no sides from it.  I really didn't notice any difference in libido.  I was running medium doses of test and never had a problem with gyno.


----------



## squatster (Apr 18, 2015)

Stuff tastes like good oll moonshine


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 19, 2015)

squatster said:


> Stuff tastes like good oll moonshine



The kind I have isn't mixed in grain alcohol. It's mixed in polyethylene glycol USP so it's not so bad. I notice my balls are a little bigger and I'm slightly less emotional which is great. I was getting like a girl with PMS.


----------



## Sully (Apr 19, 2015)

I've never had negative side effects from Exemestane. Never dried out joints, or hurt libido. Usually get a good libido boost, actually. I don't know that I get any dryer, but I'm not nearly as lean as you.


----------



## squatster (Apr 19, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> The kind I have isn't mixed in grain alcohol. It's mixed in polyethylene glycol USP so it's not so bad. I notice my balls are a little bigger and I'm slightly less emotional which is great. I was getting like a girl with PMS.



PMS- to funny- it helped me with that part my self- and nuts? I have never had them- started the juice I think before I had nut


----------



## squatster (Apr 19, 2015)

Post doubled- opps


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I've never had negative side effects from Exemestane. Never dried out joints, or hurt libido. Usually get a good libido boost, actually. I don't know that I get any dryer, but I'm not nearly as lean as you.



So far my joints feel fine and my sex drive is definitely higher.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 20, 2015)

squatster said:


> PMS- to funny- it helped me with that part my self- and nuts? I have never had them- started the juice I think before I had nut



I had no nuts when I used to run high doses of test at 2 grams and didn't use HGH products. I find GH peptides and igf1-Lr3, keep my nuts decent. They are a bit larger since starting exemestane and Igf1-Lr3.


----------



## psych (Apr 20, 2015)

I have never had a problem from exemestane. No joint problems or sex problems.  The only thing that stopped the bloat for me from mk677 was to stop taking it.  The science on how it works IMHO is it is superior and no where near as devastating as letro.


----------



## Sully (Apr 20, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I had no nuts when I used to run high doses of test at 2 grams and didn't use HGH products. I find GH peptides and igf1-Lr3, keep my nuts decent. They are a bit larger since starting exemestane and Igf1-Lr3.



I almost never have nuts, and I prefer it that way. When I run TRT Test they start to swell back up and get in the way again. That's when I know it's time to start another blast!


----------



## BigBob (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks JJ1. I've never used anything other than nolvadex. I've been on the fence about exemistane. Think I'm gonna order. How is it on lipids?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 20, 2015)

BigBob said:


> Thanks JJ1. I've never used anything other than nolvadex. I've been on the fence about exemistane. Think I'm gonna order. How is it on lipids?



I've never much used anything for estrogen but so far I like exemestane. My joints feel fine. Sex drive is slightly higher.
It's very user friendly on lipids. I'm still bloated from mk-677 but it looks a little better which is great considering I had a big slice of cake yesterday.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 20, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I've never much used anything for estrogen but so far I like exemestane. My joints feel fine. Sex drive is slightly higher.
> It's very user friendly on lipids. I'm still bloated from mk-677 but it looks a little better which is great considering I had a big slice of cake yesterday.


Damn Cake.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Joints feel great so far at 25mg per day. I can tell since starting Igf1-Lr3 all my joints feel better. It must be reducing inflammation systemically. Exemestane hasn't caused any negative sides yet.


----------

